# 16th counterpoint 2,3 species fusion. I want some feedback.



## Hyun Yoo

I've been learning 16th century counterpoint from a book and I'm not sure if I'm doing things right and needs some feedback.
This is 16th century style with 2 species, 3 species fusion.

1.










2.


----------



## EdwardBast

You are doing well! In the first exercise there are parallel 5ths between the soprano and alto in m. 5. In the second exercise the leap of a major 6th (m. 3) in the alto would be frowned upon.

In general, especially in the second exercise, there are perhaps too many octaves between the voices. More full "triads," three different notes, would be something to try for. Gioseffo Zarlino in his counterpoint treatise highly recommends this, although he says it is often necessary when writing in three parts to use octave more than one might wish to allow for good lines.

I commend you for doing so well on your own! That's not easy.


----------



## Hyun Yoo

EdwardBast said:


> You are doing well! In the first exercise there are parallel 5ths between the soprano and alto in m. 5. In the second exercise the leap of a major 6th (m. 3) in the alto would be frowned upon.
> 
> In general, especially in the second exercise, there are perhaps too many octaves between the voices. More full "triads," three different notes, would be something to try for. Gioseffo Zarlino in his counterpoint treatise highly recommends this, although he says it is often necessary when writing in three parts to use octave more than one might wish to allow for good lines.
> 
> I commend you for doing so well on your own! That's not easy.



Hi. Thank you for your reply !

In the first exercise at m.5's 2nd beat "A" at alto "E" at soprano going to 3rd beat "F" at alto "C" at soprano, the parallel 5th you were talking about ?
If so, thank you for pointing it out, I did not see that !

I will also take your other advises well ! Thank you !

I was feeling unsure and had no one to get any feedbacks to know if I'm going the right direction. 

Thank you !


----------



## EdwardBast

Yes, that's the parallel 5th. What book are you using?

It also helps to look at scores, especially those for Renaissance motets.


----------

